# Reservations about Spain and Spanish people



## MJ79 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I would like to go to Spain and maybe live there for a while, but I have some reservations about it all.

I have never been there and I guess that's why I am perhaps prejudiced about certain things regarding Spain.

First of all: The Spanish (people I mean).
I have no positive view of them. From what I hear, among the Spanish there is an above-average number of scammers, con men, robbers, thieves, burglars, pick pockets, car jackers, petty criminals and other corrupt and dishonest people.
They can't be trusted. If they can make a buck off you, they will. Regardless if you're their friend or not. They will try to get whatever they could from employers, strangers and close friends. 

Don't (or do) call me a bigot or obnoxious, this is just what I hear and read.

I am also worried about the vast majority of them not being able to speak any other language than Spanish (and possibly their local dialect/community language).
Of course I am the one having to adapt and learn Spanish, which I have already started doing. But again, from what I read and hear, their command of English is very poor generally.
I am not a native English speaker, for me it's only one of the number of "second" languages I speak. So if I can speak English, why can't they?

Then there's my concern of many Spanish not wanting to be called Spanish, but rather Andalusian, Asturian, Basque, Catalan, etc., because many identify more or even only with their autonomous community and language rather than with Spain and the Spanish language.
I don't want to feel uncomfortable walking around in Catalonia trying to speak Spanish to people while they rather speak Catalan.

Enough about the people.
Spain as a country is not very encouraging either. The way the country is run is laughable and the Spanish economy is a train wreck with 25% unemployment.
The banking sector is still a mess. The construction bubble has burst.
Doesn't sound like a recommendation, does it?
The country's economy relies too heavily on the tourism sector.
What do they export? What do they sell to the rest of the world?
Almost nothing worth mentioning.
Yeah well, sports people. They do have a flourishing "industry" of footballers, tennis players, golf players, race drivers...
All in all, the country doesn't seem fit for this ever globalizing world.
The prospect of living in a country with such a weak economy is not appealing.

I wish I was just plain wrong about all of the above. I mean: I hope.

I have been to many places on different continents, but I have never felt this kind of negativity for any other country or people. I guess Spain is some sort of blind spot for me I need to address.

Look, I do want to go to Spain, I am just hoping someone here can counter these statements and argue that things in Spain are actually not as I picture them to be.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I cannot believe what I have just read…………………………………..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MJ79 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to go to Spain and maybe live there for a while, but I have some reservations about it all.
> 
> ...



It kinda begs the question why go there to live then - in the nicest possible way lol!!!!

You could go for a visit or short holiday and see what you think???

But the truth of it is that Spain is just like any other european country. There are good, bad, ugly and plenty inbetween. I think that the Older Spanish in general are lovely, more trusting than other nations, more family orientated and less into "modern living". The younger ones are simply European, with the same pros and cons!!!!! and most do speak English, altho I have to say, why should they????? There are other nationalities who live in Spain tho - its very multi national on the coast and tourist resorts

Spain is suffering with the recession still, so that has perhaps depressed it a little, but its sunny, spacious, beautiful views and a generally wonderful country IMO

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MJ79 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to go to Spain and maybe live there for a while, but I have some reservations about it all.
> 
> ...


where have you heard all this?

it's not the Spain I've lived in for 10 years (today, actually)

you need to come & see for yourself - that's the only way to find out - no matter what anyone else might tell you


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

There is a well known quotation from Mark Twain that springs to mind

Let us be thankful for the fools, but for them the rest of us wouldn't succeed!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

You could always live in Belgium!
:scared:


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

I appreciate you're looking for a counter argument, pros-cons, other opinions etc BUT I do feel from reading your post you already have pre-conceived ideas from what you have read

All I can offer is follow your heart

Life is a journey and not a destination

Perhaps..............Spain is not for you

OR as others have said

Come and visit first and make your mind up from there


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My advice is very simple: do not under any circumstance visit Spain. Your current views will be so destroyed you might not cope. As an aside, what planet do you live on? I want to delete it off my bucket list....


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

As Homer would say


DOH

I really think this is a wind up


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I hope so....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

MJ79 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to go to Spain and maybe live there for a while, but I have some reservations about it all.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to bother with answering much of your post because it really is too ridiculous for words.

The scammers, con men, robbers, thieves, burglars, pick pockets, car jackers, petty criminals and other corrupt and dishonest people are mostly non-Spanish people such as Dutch, Germans, British, Romanians, etc. Such crooks will always abound where there are tourists for a start - holidaymakers frequently leave their brains at their originating airport, likewise a lot of expats.

My concern of many Spanish not wanting to be called Spanish, but rather Andalusian, Asturian, Basque, Catalan, etc., because many identify more or even only with their autonomous community. Like many modern countries, Spain has not always been one complete country and was originally several kingdoms that were pushed together by conquering forces and as those conquerors were pushed out by others, one's own origins, traditions and language became important. Trying to homogenise them is difficult.

What do they export? What do they sell to the rest of the world?
Almost nothing worth mentioning. - Have you ever heard of olive oil? Spain and in particular the province in which I live produces over 62% of the entire world's production of olive oil. Wines - many Spanish wines are exported and very popular, for example there are a number of famous wines - Rioja, Navarra, Sherry, etc.

I could go on but you have obviously tried your hardest to dream up loads of reasons to dislike Spain before even setting foot here and you even ignore your own Spanish heritage.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

MJ79 said:


> ...
> I am also worried about the vast majority of them not being able to speak any other language than Spanish (and possibly their local dialect/community language).
> Of course I am the one having to adapt and learn Spanish, which I have already started doing. But again, from what I read and hear, their command of English is very poor generally.
> I am not a native English speaker, for me it's only one of the number of "second" languages I speak. So if I can speak English, why can't they?
> ...


Obviously a wind-up. A proper Dutch person would not need to 'learn' Spanish.

Dutch people all speak every language already - including Venusian and Martian.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I can speak both of those languages. I used to speak moderatum but lately I seem to have forgotten it.


----------



## Jock719 (Nov 7, 2013)

What a strange thread. Not very pleasant or fair observations. In fact, observations best kept to ones self, may I respectfully suggest.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

MJ79 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to go to Spain and maybe live there for a while, but I have some reservations about it all.
> 
> ...


Why on earth do you even want to go to Spain where you see no positive at all? We all will be their guests and why would they go out of their way to learn English to accomodate us all, English speakers? Would it be fair for those from Japan who move to your country and expect you to learn Japanes to accomodate them? Those who desire to live in another country happilly are those who have an open mind, a tollerance for differencences, and a positive attitude. It is not Spain that is a problem. It is your view of the world and Spain was so unlucky to be the target, that is the problem

I am at such a loss for words for such as view about a country that as you said, you have never been to...


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

An opinionated Dutchman. How unusual.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

*Is this a Troll?*

I had heard the term "Troll" used in connection with forums and decided to look it up and this is what I got:

"In Internet slang, a troll is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people, by posting inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a forum, chat room, or blog), either accidentally or with the deliberate intent of provoking readers into an emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion."

Some of that, I think, was what occurred on the "Climate Change" thread


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Erm... Can't find anything 'nice' to say really.

If I was you, I would just stay where you are, eating stroopwaffels for the rest of your life. 

I've 'read and heard' many things in my life, but this.... is just... erm.. no words.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

There is either some serious trolling going on lately or... my oh my I need more wine.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

MJ79 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to go to Spain and maybe live there for a while, but I have some reservations about it all.
> 
> ...


Why you dont come here to see if you are right or wrong?


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> I had heard the term "Troll" used in connection with forums and decided to look it up and this is what I got:
> 
> "In Internet slang, a troll is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people, by posting inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a forum, chat room, or blog), either accidentally or with the deliberate intent of provoking readers into an emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion."
> 
> Some of that, I think, was what occurred on the "Climate Change" thread


Hi - my thoughts exactly! I've since been trying to remember whether '_April Fool's Day' _falls in November, here in Spain...!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

> *guapachica* I've since been trying to remember whether 'April Fool's Day' falls in November, here in Spain...!


December 28th...


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> There is either some serious trolling going on lately or... my oh my I need more wine.


there could well be.....

or maybe not


is it too early for a brandy ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The OP hasnt returned, theres little more to be said, so I'll close the thread 


Jo xxx


----------

